# My Electric Piano Ideas



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

__
https://soundcloud.com/pino-398700642%2Fsets

Please let me know what you think of these, certainly they aren't finished yet. I'm planning to collaborate with a friend, so they will flesh out when he adds his parts, .

Also, there WILL be more sections to the songs.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

New link:


__
https://soundcloud.com/pino-398700642%2Fsets


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> New link:
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/pino-398700642%2Fsets


"We can't find that playlist"


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

__
https://soundcloud.com/pino-398700642%2Fsets


----------

